# Wine Noob



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Hello, I am a wine noobert. I have always had an interest in drinking wine, but only recently was in rekindled when I started reading _Sideways _by Rex Pickett (this may or may not catch me some flack) I also loved the film. I was wondering if anyone could throw some suggestions my way as to good wine that is around $20 bucks that isn't too alcoholic in taste but more fruity.

Considering my affinity for the movie and book _Sideways, _I am not against pinot noir suggestions either.

Thanks in advance

:tu


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Kim Crawford Pinot Noir is great. $17 at Target.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

What have you tried that you like? This will help with the recomendations. Also, don't limit yourself by not trying a Merlot, regardless of it's portrayal in Sideways. :tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

IMHO, for the flavor profile you seek the Aussie Shirazes are a great place to start. Anything by Kilikanoon or Marquis Philips should be good. At $35, the Marquis Philips 2005 S9, the Kilikanoon Parable, Covenant, and Testament are all outstanding. At the under-$20 price point, try the 2005 Marquis Philips Shiraz or Sarah's Blend or the Kilikanoon Shiraz Killerman's Run or Lackey.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Burgundy, whatever your local B&M suggests for the price. Don't buy any Pinot Noir that is not from Europe!


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Hello, I am a wine noobert.


:rHahaha! "Noobert". That made my day. Thanks for a good laugh!
Adam


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Here are two off the path suggestions:

1. Pick up a copy of the Windows on the World Wine Course books (author Kevin Zraly). Easy reading and very good reference to get you started.

2. Find some wineries in your area and go taste their wines. If you don't any close ... then find some restaurants with large cellars and start tasting by the glass. 

You will soon find out which wines you prefer and will not waste lots of money buying bottles of wine that you may or may not like.


----------



## Mrs.Smokinpoke (Sep 28, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Hello, I am a wine noobert. I have always had an interest in drinking wine, but only recently was in rekindled when I started reading _Sideways _by Rex Pickett (this may or may not catch me some flack) I also loved the film. I was wondering if anyone could throw some suggestions my way as to good wine that is around $20 bucks that isn't too alcoholic in taste but more fruity.
> 
> Considering my affinity for the movie and book _Sideways, _I am not against pinot noir suggestions either.
> 
> ...


My husband and I really like Robert Mandavi 2005 Private Selection Cabernet. It's only about $12.99.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

If you want to try an inexpensive cabernet. try the Sterling Vintners Reserve. 
It should be @ $12-$14 / bottle.


----------



## Spect (Sep 19, 2007)

Ravenswood Auzzie Shiraz is great for a nice full starter and weighs in at a lofty 10 bucks a bottle.

I also really like Kung Fu Girl, it's a Riesling though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I could not recommend in good conscious any Yellow Tail, Barefoot, Charles Shaw, or jug Aussie stuff. No Toasted Head, over oaked CA Chardonnays either. Actually, there’s very little new world wine on the bottom end that I consider a worth while. Wine should reveal the earth it was grown in, and most of the new world stuff does not do so.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Try a Riesling if you're looking for something fruity, the later the harvest the better. Auslese and/or Spatlese should be to your liking.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Beaujolais are fruity and easy to drink when a couple of year old or less. I haven't been excited about a gamay on this side of the pond in 20 years, and that wasn't even a gamay (J. Lohr).


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Beaujolais are fruity and easy to drink when a couple of year old or less. I haven't been excited about a gamay on this side of the pond in 20 years, and that wasn't even a gamay (J. Lohr).


:tpd: Stick to France when it comes to Gamay.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Thank you all for you replies. I'm going to look for and try the brands/kinds that were suggested.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I would recommend an Oregon or Carneros Pinot Noir, if you want to stay domestic. Merlot's are a bit more complex and then move up to some nice Napa Cabernet's.(Anything coming from Cakebread Cellars is a winner). Most Oregon and CA wineries ship direct to consumers in many states. Start out with less expensive(under $20) and see if you can taste the difference.


----------

